# How jealous is your Male/female GSD?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My boys seem to be fine. My girls are have a big green monster within them. Arwen and Jenna seem particularly afflicted, and will carry on like I am sticking them with a red-hot poker. Are your boys or girls more likely to be jealous?


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't have any boys, but my girls do get jealous over me, they "think" they need all my attention and cannot be shared at times, they're not violent or bitting, but they do let out a bark, or a growl, even sometimes they will whimper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh they're both jealous of each other. Fortunately since Frigga was spayed it's gotten much, much better. No nastiness but she likes to squirm inbetween me and Odin when Odin is getting his turn of affection. He's much more laid back than she is but his patience does have its limits. When he's had enough of her showboating he rams himself up close to me and being twice her size blocks her quite effectively.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My Cody is very jealous of me..I cannot touch another dog without him trying to interfere. He cannot stand seeing me give another dog affection or attention. We are working on stopping this behaviour and he has gotten better. I always correct







him for acting that way.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

When I take Yukon to the dog park and another dog comes to me for petting, Yukon will run over and start whining and barking. 

I hope to get Yukon a little buddy in the near future so I'm working on stopping his jealous behavior around other dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Getting Arwen spayed did not help AT ALL. Perhaps it is a little bit worse, now. Ah well, it wasn't the reason I got her spayed, I wouldn't have minded it at a bonus though.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady has never been jealous, then again he knows he's mommy's baby


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've only had one super-serious issue with jealous dogs. Slider HATES Mac. 

Once I discovered that toys were the trigger for fights, I was able to stop them as long as certain rules are closely followed: 
* 1. Mac and Slider are NOT allowed to play with any toy in the house (where they run free together while I'm home). 
2. Outdoors, Slider is in a pen while Mac is in the big yard, then Mac's put in the house so Slider and Bruiser can go into the big yard to run around and play. * 

Slider's evil spawn has picked up on his father's jealousy and also dislikes Mac, BUT is not aggressive with him.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am not allowed to interact with any non-approved dogs. We have stopped going to the dog park for this very reason. Once a Labrador had the gall to jump on me and Ozzy went ballistic.

I think he resource guards me. I don't know if that is jealousy or possesiveness.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

My male GSD "jack" who's the only full GSD is out numbered by the "ladies" so he for the most part waits his turn to be with me. 
My GSD/Dingo mix "Ghost" is VERY jealous, any time I pet one of the others she has to nudge her way right in & then proceed to block them with her body--so that she's the only one within reach for me to pet, until she gets bored with it & moves on. My hubby says "Jealousy!" everytime we see her get up to make that move.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky on ocassion has nosed his way between DH and I, or if I hug DH he will bark, but I haveseen much of this behavior with Apollo and Rocky yet. Of course that could change as Apollo gets older.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, Sean is a jealous boy but not of any of his human family members. He's only jealous when we give our cat attention or certain other dogs. Let's just say he gets his point across loud and clear.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we have a Grey Hound and a Shep and neither seem to be jealous about anything. our Grey Hound is a female and our Shep is a male. the Grey Hound is 7 yrs. old and the Shep is 1 yr. old.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody gets very jealous if Isa tries to snuggle up to me. He most certaintly is a momma's boy.


----------



## joannakay (Oct 21, 2012)

My gsd female is jelous if another dog approaches me - she has jumped on dogs i have petted before and seems very angry. when i pay no dog attention, she is social and playful with them. its so bad that i have to tell dog owners to call their dogs away from me because dogs tend to want to approach me haha - it does worry me, as like others i am not sure if its possessiveness or just teenage jelousy - she is 18 months and its been a behaviour for the last 4 months. I would love to have a second gsd at some point but right now i cant even consider it with her behaviour. I dont really know what to do about the behaviour., i put her on lead and take her away from the situation if she does it. i adore her so much she is my furbaby i am hoping she grows out of this jelousy as she gets a bit older.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

My new boy Rogan (who is now 10 months old) is extremely jealous. When Lanee presents herself for petting or scratching, he'll let out a bottle-rocket like whistle and hurl himself between me and Lanee so I can only pet him. Lanee is indifferent to it and just backs up and waits until he leaves, then she demands to be scratched again.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My female is wicked jealous, she does her best to interfere with any interaction between my male and I. My male could care less, he knows what's up and just waits.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

My female is mildly jealous, but I think that most of the time she's actually jealous of us! Sometimes, when we're petting the kittens, she'll come over and try to draw their attention to her so she can play with them. (this is especially true for Robin, who is her BFF)


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My boy Varik is quite jealous. He will try to intercept the cat if she's trying to come sit on me and also tries to push his way in when my husband and I hug or show each other affection. Of course, he gets in trouble for it. "I" decide who I give affection to, not the dog.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Interesting topic - is the jealousy thing moreso in GSD than other breeds? We have 7 dogs, and my one French Bulldog is extremely jealous of me - to the point of guarding me. He gets really nasty when one of the others gets petted by me. He is fine when my husband pets the others. The other dogs just like both of us. Our new GSD is definitely MY girl (which was my intent). But I do not want her to get nasty like my Frenchie. So, I try to walk her with one of the other dogs sometimes, and make sure that when I pet one of the others, when she walks up, I tell her good girl when she does not butt in.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd say my female. Although both my male and female fight over me, she really gets whiny and huffy and guardy if the male is being loved on. She usually has to be next to me.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Skadi is very jealous. She is female.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida is super jealous, even of inanimate objects. If she thinks I've been spending too much time on my laptop, she will crawl onto my lap and shove it off me to cuddle.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would say that what we call "jealousy" is actually a case of resource guarding to some degree.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I would agree with WD.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When another dog shows this behavior I turn my back quickly to that dog to block him, as if I am saying, "I own this dog and you stay away!" That's what they do among each other when one has something the other dog wants and it works great.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks. I will try that with Skadi!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Thanks. I will try that with Skadi!


Please post the results. I am always interested in feedback. Have fun, because it is. Now, because she is a smartie, being a GSD, she will probably try from the other side but then you do too


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll post the results in my thread.


----------

